# Terminator To Be Archived



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2008)

> *'Terminator' to be preserved in US film registry*
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081230/ap_en_mo/classic_films
> ...


I'm glad that more and more films are being kept preserved so that the losses of before won't happen again. I've a DVD of a Ronald Coleman film "Lost Horizon" which was put together as best as it could be ...sometimes using stills from the movie production to fill in certain gaps. My father told me about this film and I found it in a library where the curator of the media dept is a true film buff and got his hands on a copy. 

Their selection of the Terminator I think is a good one. It did raise the bar in Sci-fi film making and story telling. The sequels gradually lower the bar on story telling but at least the original will be preserved. 

This is the Wiki article of the National Film Registry and has the list of films they've cataloged so far. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Film_Registry

What other films do you feel need to be preserved?


----------



## Kreth (Dec 30, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> What other films do you feel need to be preserved?


Everything, except _Napoleon Dynamite_ and _I Heart Huckabees_.


----------



## BrandonLucas (Dec 30, 2008)

The original Episodes IV, V, and VI of Star Wars.

Incidentally, I didn't know that Terminator was a low budget film.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2008)

Kreth said:


> Everything, except _Napoleon Dynamite_ and _I Heart Huckabees_.


 
You do realize that would include Gymkata


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 30, 2008)

Yojimbo.  Seven Samurai.  Two important, influential pieces of film making history.

Same with the Original Night of the Living Dead.  Not only did it spawn a new Genre of horror (Zombie movies prior to NOTLD had a different feel) but it was social and political commentary as well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2008)

By comparison to the films of the day... it was indeed low budget but done so well that one would'nt think so. Watch the film again and you can see how inexpensively it was made. I believe it was one of the last films to use miniatures and stop motion animation (via Stan Winston). At $6.2 million that's a paltry sum compared to the $20 million for the sequel. But (the original) did garner over $165 million in ticket sales worldwide. So not a bad profit indeed. The film also changed the evil robot concept in the genre of Sci-fi films forever. 
Interestingly enough the original had several key scenes cut from the final released (able to be viewed on a special edition DVD) that helped tie in to the sequel (or set it up) and gave a nice character development for Kyle Reese, and Lt. Traxter (Paul Winfield's character). But of course time restraints left them on the cutting room floor -- which were thankfully recovered.


----------



## matt.m (Jan 2, 2009)

I know Rocky I is already there.  Terminator is a great fit.  However, Highlander I should be there.  Great story telling very low budget.


----------



## exile (Jan 2, 2009)

_The Lost Horizon_ was a wonderful, heartbreaking, _eerie_ movie. I saw it when I was a young kid and have never forgotten it.

I'm with Kreth on this: pretty much any film in the very good to great category deserves to be preserved this way. There are hundreds, maybe thousands of movies that it would be terrible to lose. Of course, there are still more that we would definitely benefit from the loss of.... I suggest _Beach Blanket Bingo_ for nonpreservation, just for starters.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 3, 2009)

exile said:


> I'm with Kreth on this: pretty much any film in the very good to great category deserves to be preserved this way. There are hundreds, maybe thousands of movies that it would be terrible to lose. Of course, there are still more that we would definitely benefit from the loss of.... I suggest _Beach Blanket Bingo_ for nonpreservation, just for starters.


Well, I think if we're going to preserve some of our movies, we should preserve _all_ of them. Good or bad, they're a reflection of our culture. And some films, like _Plan 9 From Outer Space_, should be saved because they are so awesomely bad.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 3, 2009)

i would like to see napolean dynamite & i heart huckabees archived.

i didn't really like napolean dynamite, i just like to agitate kreth 

jf


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2009)

exile said:


> _The Lost Horizon_ was a wonderful, heartbreaking, _eerie_ movie. I saw it when I was a young kid and have never forgotten it.



Lost Horizon with Ronald Coleman was indeed a great film. The DVD is pretty good although you lose about 4-5 minutes of footage replaced with stills from the production (using separate audio track) because when they discovered the film it was in bad shape... they were able to restore much of it (thankfully) and put it to longer lasting DVD. 
One hopes that others will likewise be preserved.

Damn good use for a time machine... to "buy" new copies of these great films and bring them back here to be stored and cared for. :uhyeah:


----------



## matt.m (Jan 3, 2009)

Funny enough,

The Terminator was on Encore last night after Oh, Brother Where Art Thou?

Watching it again made me appreciate the "Just better than" effects than that of Flash Gordon.  Hey, I want that one in the preservation as well.


----------

